# Linksys WRT54G2 disconnect problems



## fengari (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi

I've bought it after previous router/medem gave up the ghost. The Linksys is cabled into my desktop and wireless to a laptop. It is constantly disconnecting from internet. I have tried re-installing but that doesn't work. I have read now read elsewhere that disconnect problems seem to be a feature of this model. I understand I have the most up to date firmware.

Any suggestions. please.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## fengari (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry for the delay

I tried all youR suggestions but the problems remained. I then tried Linksys themselves but no joy. I eventually returned the Linksys and a got a Belkin F6D4630-4 which works much better. However despite updating the firmware on the Belkin and changing the filter, it occasionally drops out when the phone rings. I can live with it but it seems that they don't make things like they used to - makes me sound like a grumpy old man. Anyway thanks for your time and advice.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you still have issues when the phone rings, you most likely either don't have all the DSL filters installed properly, or you have interior wiring issues.


Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utilitiy connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------

